# Found All-Clad cookware storage bags for only $2.99 per on Amazon. Wahoo!



## jfinley (Nov 15, 2012)

FYI: In case anyone's an organization nut like I am, I'm posting the link to the All-Clad

cookware bag on Amazon. They are selling for only $2.99 per. I have a bunch of them and keep my

wares tucked away in them. They're big so they can hold almost anything. The bags are a soft

silk-like fiber. I think my cookware gets better sleepware than I do. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Amazon All-Clad Bags link


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Home I use supermarket double plastic bags ,they are free and when they get soiled I throw away.


----------



## jfinley (Nov 15, 2012)

LOL!   Works just as well.


----------

